# Solved: Fallout NV steam_api.dll error



## Iridium (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, I recently installed Fallout New Vegas and when i try to run the launcher i get the following message.

The procedure entry point SteamRemoteStorage could not be located in the dynamic link library steam_api.dll. 

I have tried searching for that dll and adding it to the install location but that didn't help.
Assistance would be greatly appreciated,
Iridium

edit: i added my specs to my profile but i don't think they are showing so i'll add them in at the bottom here.
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4023 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5570, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 601890 MB, Free - 144607 MB; 
Motherboard: FOXCONN, P55A Series, 1.0, UL81038077753
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you have steam installed?
You need to have an account with steam too.
http://store.steampowered.com/about/
Usually games that need steam have it on the disk,but it 
usually needs to be updated.


----------



## Iridium (Jul 31, 2011)

yes i do have steam installed and i've even tried reinstalling it to no avail. I didn't purchase the game nor am i running the game through steam and when i do try to run the game through steam it seems as if the .exe doesn't even run.

edit: i searched my pc for this file and found one in another games program files and copied that into the fallout nv files however now i have another error, when i run the launcher i get another error message that told me another .dll was missing, so i found that under another games files and did that for every .dll that was said to be missing. It now runs the launcher but crashes to desktop shortly after i click play


----------



## Iridium (Jul 31, 2011)

i fixed it now, turns out my disk wasn't a legit copy so i bought a real one.


----------

